# Soil Sample Results



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Below are the results of my recently completed soil test. Unfortunately I know barely enough to be dangerous and would appreciate and remedial recommendations. I have 1500 sq ft of Zenon Zoysia. The sod was planted last spring. The 28 yrs before that I had "builders grade" bermuda. Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like you just need nitrogen and a maintenance application of potassium. I think you should try some elemental sulfur to lower the pH below 7.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the response G-man. Curious why you recommend adding K when it's in the high end of the range? The report also recommends adding K.
I've never had to adjust pH before. Can you suggest a sulfur product and an approximate amount to apply?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For every pound of nitrogen, the lawn uses 0.5lb of potassium. You need to apply potassium to maintain the levels just like your bank account needs deposits to maintain a balance.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for rates of elemental sulfur.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Which University did your testing?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

That's the form from the Univ. of Georgia.


----------

